# Ashtabula



## Stuffit57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Great morning 90 perch by 9:30 mostly jumbos. 52 fow cut emeralds. 30 cigar size walleyes.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Stuffit57 said:


> Great morning 90 perch by 9:30 mostly jumbos. 52 fow cut emeralds. 30 cigar size walleyes.


soma day is easy some day is hart to get the fish.
did you get everythynk of bottom?


----------



## mlnccs (Apr 22, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## brian henry (Feb 26, 2008)

sure is good to see a good pearch report,thanks do they have shinners up that way?


----------



## Stuffit57 (Feb 16, 2015)

They were stuck in the mud full of sand fleas. Lakeshore had emeralds. We cut them in thirds worked great.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Stuffit57 said:


> They were stuck in the mud full of sand fleas. Lakeshore had emeralds. We cut them in thirds worked great.


Really appreciate the report. Nice going.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice job. Heading out tomorrow morning hope the storms don't move them.


----------



## Stuffit57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just north of the red ball.


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

W


Stuffit57 said:


> Just north of the red ball.


what is the red ball? Between the stacks?


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

I think he is talking about the red ball west of the harbor it is a buoy for the sailboats. Correct me if I am wrong Stuffit and thanks for the info.


----------



## Stuffit57 (Feb 16, 2015)

That's it.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

We did well also yesterday 7/21. 60 in a couple hours just east of the pack great size and steady bite, they were comin and going. We used regular crappie minnows, ive yet to be skunked on regular minnows, emeralds are over rated, 52.5 fow. Just west of the red bouy. Trolled for walleye afterwards just north of the stacks in 51 to 54 fow and got 8. Meat and colorados, pink backs dipsey 3 setting 85 to 105 did best Done at 230, casted spoons in 54 fow the last half hour and caught some farm animals, good day nice breeze till mid afternoon


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FATHEADS!? Whole fatheads?
Did you get 'em on the way up, at Mosquito?
We use'ta pick up fatheads from Mosquito 305 bait,,,, just in case the 'full-moon' drives up the emerald price! Sometimes, they work just as good,, specially when they are cut in half.


Thanks for that great sounding update Adam,,,, Nice to see/ hear you got out! ;>)


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yea just regular crappie minnow mixed some were super tiny some were average, use em whole everytime..i got em from the bait shop down here by my place in carroll county, i just had her put em in a small lunchbox style cooler on a bag of ice they stayed firm the whole time no issues w em softenin up


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Doboy - Heared you on the radio 68 today at bula today. How did you do? (also, from New Middletown area)
Any perch or walleye? 
I catch alot of junk and small eyes at 50 ft.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

When you are talking about the "stacks" are you talking east or west of Lake shore? Thanks


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

bhartman said:


> When you are talking about the "stacks" are you talking east or west of Lake shore? Thanks


East. About a 1/2 of a mile. Can't miss them!


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks was never sure which stacks folks were referring to


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi guys,,, 3 of us limited yesterday, 74 big ones today! Seams like we can't find hungry perch till after noon! Started 50' n of the stacks,,, fish everywhere, very slow pick'ns. Just about to give up when i seen 3 boats just west of the stacks,,,,,, GAME On! Solid screens 20-25' thick! Up & down. Anyway, I love my blue mylar flash Sabikis!!! Emeralds cut in 3's.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Hi guys,,, 3 of us limited yesterday, 74 big ones today! Seams like we can't find hungry perch till after noon! Started 50' n of the stacks,,, fish everywhere, very slow pick'ns. Just about to give up when i seen 3 boats just west of the stacks,,,,,, GAME On! Solid screens 20-25' thick! Up & down. Anyway, I love my blue mylar flash Sabikis!!! Emeralds cut in 3's.


Do boy, where did you get the Sabikis at? Thanks


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Sabikis work?


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

bhartman said:


> Sabikis work?


 they are great! way better than crappie rigs 10x better than spreaders!


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

What is a Sabakis???


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

slipsinker said:


> they are great! way better than crappie rigs 10x better than spreaders!


 Yep,,, way better in my mind. Search sabiki rigs on ogf. I've posted ebay links,& pics many times. Search ebay for dozens of sizes, colors etc,,,Amazon for thousands. If you like, i'll post the links again, when i get on my pc. Later.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Note,,, wed, no current, lines were straight up & down,,, yesterday, East wind & VERY heavy Westerly flow,,, Never seen it so bad Had to use 1oz or better. FYI,,, feeding perch moved in closer. ;-)


----------



## Crappietrace (Apr 29, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Hi guys,,, 3 of us limited yesterday, 74 big ones today! Seams like we can't find hungry perch till after noon! Started 50' n of the stacks,,, fish everywhere, very slow pick'ns. Just about to give up when i seen 3 boats just west of the stacks,,,,,, GAME On! Solid screens 20-25' thick! Up & down. Anyway, I love my blue mylar flash Sabikis!!! Emeralds cut in 3's.


That's great news... We left at noon ... It's good hear perch are hitting around that time


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Yep,,, way better in my mind. Search sabiki rigs on ogf. I've posted ebay links,& pics many times. Search ebay for dozens of sizes, colors etc,,,Amazon for thousands. If you like, i'll post the links again, when i get on my pc. Later.


Please do thank you


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

https://www.amazon.com/10bags-Saltwater-Sabiki-Fishing-Rigged/dp/B00FXA2X9S


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

I couldn't agree more with Doboy on the Sabiki rigs, here's proof from last year out of Bula. This is my grandson with his first FO perch on the rig, zoom in on the pic to get a good look. Use the largest hooks ava. and cut emerdals.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

caseyroo said:


> Do boy, where did you get the Sabikis at? Thanks


bought sabikis last year on Ebay 10 packs for 12.99-each pack has 6 hooks-cut em in half,add swivels and you have 20 rigs ready to go. Work great especially with mylar flash


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeada said:


> bought sabikis last year on Ebay 10 packs for 12.99-each pack has 6 hooks-cut em in half,add swivels and you have 20 rigs ready to go. Work great especially with mylar flash


Thanks! Blue Mylar best?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

caseyroo said:


> Thanks! *Blue Mylar best*?



Ok I'm home,,,,,,,,,,,,,
It all depends on the day,,,,, I was catching 3 to 1 with the blue flash Sabiki,,,,, just because of that 'Blue Mylar Flash'. It's gotta be so,' (lol) cause i had two different poles/ rigs out.
Some days they want the 'fish skin' with RED HOOK, & they don't wanna hit a gold hook! (so it seems).
other days I'd have better luck with the glow bead with fish skin,,, specially when they are eating 'bugs'!
Whole minnies,,,, then pieces.?????????

I don't see the exact brand that I usually buy off Ebay,,,, so be careful with the hook sizes listed. Some brands run very small,,,, maybe in mm's? 
Gander sells 'em,,,, even with an orange color flash that works good.
I like 2's & 4's.

I was also using an 1 oz slip egg, (heavy current) with a 12" 6# flouro leader & bright SILVER long shank hook. I'd hit/ slap bottom 2 or 3 times then slowly pick up weight 12",,, WHAM! As soon as the bait came up off the bottom, I had a fish.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Ok I'm home,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> It all depends on the day,,,,, I was catching 3 to 1 with the blue flash Sabiki,,,,, just because of that 'Blue Mylar Flash'. It's gotta be so,' (lol) cause i had two different poles/ rigs out.
> Some days they want the 'fish skin' with RED HOOK, & they don't wanna hit a gold hook! (so it seems).
> other days I'd have better luck with the glow bead with fish skin,,, specially when they are eating 'bugs'!
> ...


Appreciate it. Im not a fan of spreaders, or crappie gigs, and in often a 2/3 hook stealth rig, butvtheyboffer zero flash, and twist terribly,


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

That's a happy little man there. Thanks for the info on the Sabikis


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I think Don at Harbor bait and tackle (Painesville) has the modified sabikis available also......


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok ,, I can't do anything better than this,,,, I searched for the packages of the 3 BEST brands that we use.

Stopper Lures.com has many choices of colors. BLUE, GREEN, ORANGE, in that order.
Rodtek,,, I like the Best! Blue mylar flash, red hooks, GLOW-IN-THE-DARK beads. EBAY/ CHEAP! ;>)
Lazer Sharp Bait Rigs by Eagle Claw,,, Very Well made. Hard to find.
(I suggested to Northshore Bait at Conny to get all of these in stock!??)
. They are very easy to make. 
Use like a 30#-40# main line, heavy 20# + branch flouro. Sometimes when the perch are finicky, I'll use my homemade rigs with longer/ lighter # branch lines that are farther apart,,, say 6"-8" long, 6# flouro. They might get tangled-up more, specially when there is very little current, but will produce more hits.

Go to this link for close-up pictures
http://stopperlures.com/perch_fly_rig.html

http://stopperlures.com/triple_threat_rig.html


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

#2 #4, is that the hook size?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bhartman said:


> #2 #4, is that the hook size?


Yep.
Some of my friends still use the smaller #6 & #8's, but they will have'ta grab the pliers every time.
THEY THINK that they land more fish,,,,, No So! 

Check out the 'StopperLures.com' pic. 
One of these winter days I'm going to take the time to tie up my own, tie up some large iridescent blue & chartreuse 'flies',,, they should work good, specially when the perch are eating nothing but 'bugs'.


----------



## bhartman (Feb 26, 2009)

Coming up in the morning want to start off for eyes then later perch. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

bhartman said:


> Coming up in the morning want to start off for eyes then later perch. Any suggestions. Thanks


Kept 9 eyes Sunday. 4 at 08 line 5 at the 04. Not much different in marks. Most on wire and reefs 180- 220 back. Good luck I would start closer.


----------

